# SMART test/Kickstart 54 not working



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm suspecting a bad hard drive on my Bolt but can't get the internal SMART test to work (as described here: https://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php)

It appears to be accepting the code 54 fine (I get the alternating light pattern) and subsequently reboots, but I never get the SMART diagnostics screen. It just boots normally. I enabled 480i/p in the video settings just in case since I know those screen are usually low res, but that didn't help.

I could pull the drive and test it, but this method would be easier if it functioned.

Has anyone got this to work?


----------



## UroTivo (Sep 5, 2016)

Kickstart 54 does not work on some Bolt models. If yours is one of those, I would recommend you contact customer service and have a replacement sent (if still under 30 days) since those ones are often reported to have issues.


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

I got it 11/2015, so I'd end up with a refurb if they touch it. Guess I'll just pull the drive at some point and test it. I'm noticing artifacting/shows getting broken into multiple recordings so it could be either the drive or Comcast. I haven't noticed other issues, so it could just be Comcast. An easy SMART test would eliminate the Bolt, but looks like that isn't going to happen...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Did you switch the remote to IR mode? Kickstarts happen before RF is enabled.


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah, and it seems to accept the code fine. It just doesn't do anything..


----------

